# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  10 Βιβλία ψυχολογίας που πρέπει να διαβάσεις οπωσδήποτε αυτό το καλοκαίρι

## Aeon

Το εξειδικευμένο βιβλιοπωλείο ψυχολογίας ξεχώρισε και προτείνει 10 βιβλία ψυχολογίας που αξίζει να διαβάσεις αυτό το καλοκαίρι! Ανακάλυψε τη δύναμη να φροντίσεις τον εαυτό σου, να μεταμορφώσεις τη ζωή σου! Ετοιμάσου για τη θάλασσα και μην ξεχάσεις να πάρεις και το βιβλίο σου μαζί! Πρόκειται για επιλεγμένα βιβλία, του Jorge Bucay, του Osho, του Robin Sharma και άλλων δημοφιλών συγγραφέων. Είναι βιβλία που έχουν ξεχωρίσει στο βιβλιοπωλείο μας, είτε γιατί σταθερά βρίσκονται μεταξύ των πρώτων σε πωλήσεις, είτε γιατί βρίσκονται μεταξύ των πρώτων σε αναζητήσεις. 


*10 Βιβλία ψυχολογίας που πρέπει να διαβάσεις οπωσδήποτε αυτό το καλοκαίρι*

----------


## qqaudi

Καλά βιβλία, τα διάβασα

----------

